# Untertitel .mkv Samsung UE40D7090



## Burak_xD (27. Januar 2013)

Ich hab nen Samsung Tv und  er kann bei ner mkv Datei nicht die Untertitel anzeigen und wenn ich auf die subt. Taste Drücke steht da "nicht verfügbar".
Wie kann ich das mit Untertiteln gucken ohne irgendwas noch kaufen zu müssen ?


----------



## crusherd (27. Januar 2013)

Hi,

Die subt. Taste ist nur für Fernsehen gedacht, wenn die Sender Untertitel senden. Hast du schon versucht bei laufendem Film unter Tools->Untertitel das zu aktivieren? Hab leider Grad keinen Film mit Untertiteln in mkv zur Hand. Der Fernseher sollte dies aber anzeigen können, falls die Untertitel richtig eingebettet sind.

Gruß
crusherd


----------



## Burak_xD (28. Januar 2013)

Bei Tools ist dieser Button ausgegraut ich kann da also nicht drauf
Am pc funktionieren die Untertitel und bei nem Freund auch ( er hat nen samsung ue46es oder so)
Und Updates für die Firmware gibt's auch nicht


----------



## crusherd (28. Januar 2013)

Laut Anleitung kann der Fernser folgende Untertitelformate lesen:
Kompatibilität mit verschiedenen Untertitelformaten (SRT, SMI, SUB, TXT,TTXT)​


----------



## soth (28. Januar 2013)

Entweder der Fernseher kann das Untertitelformat nicht abspielen oder er kann es aus dem Container nicht auslesen.
Schau doch mal mit mediainfo in welchem Format die Untertitel vorliegen...


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2013)

evlt. hat die mvk auch gar keine Untertitel dabei, schon mal daran gedacht?


----------



## Burak_xD (28. Januar 2013)

Alles was ich sehen kann ist, dass der Datentyp mkv ist.
Das hat auf jeden fall Untertitel weil es auf dem pc ja funktioniert.
Die Datei ist über einen USB Stick mit dem Fernseher verbunden


----------



## soth (28. Januar 2013)

Lies die Datei doch einfach mal mit mediainfo aus, dann weißt du um welches Untertitelformat es sich handelt und man kann gegebenenfalls Empfehlungen machen...


----------



## Burak_xD (28. Januar 2013)

Wie mach ich das denn?


----------



## soth (28. Januar 2013)

Mediainfo herunterladen und installieren.
Dann die Datei in mediainfo ziehen oder über das Kontextmenü öffnen.

In der Textansicht sieht das dann beispielsweise so aus: 


Spoiler



General
Unique ID                                : 245101962456262335728184460581684753183 (0xB864EBBF9858453FBC99A1F4D421B31F)
Complete name                            : Utada Hikaru Sakura Nagashi (480p 10bit AAC).mkv
Format                                   : Matroska
Format version                           : Version 4 / Version 2
File size                                : 165 MiB
Duration                                 : 4mn 40s
Overall bit rate                         : 4 920 Kbps
Encoded date                             : UTC 2010-02-22 21:41:31
Writing application                      : mkvmerge v5.9.0 ('On The Loose') built on Dec  9 2012 15:37:01
Writing library                          : libebml v1.3.0 + libmatroska v1.4.0
Attachment                               : Yes / Yes

Video
ID                                       : 1
Format                                   : AVC
Format/Info                              : Advanced Video Codec
Format profile                           : High 10@L4.0
Format settings, CABAC                   : Yes
Format settings, ReFrames                : 16 frames
Muxing mode                              : Header stripping
Codec ID                                 : V_MPEG4/ISO/AVC
Duration                                 : 4mn 40s
Width                                    : 720 pixels
Height                                   : 480 pixels
Display aspect ratio                     : 16:9
Original display aspect ratio            : 3:2
Frame rate mode                          : Constant
Frame rate                               : 23.976 fps
Standard                                 : NTSC
Color space                              : YUV
Chroma subsampling                       : 4:2:0
Bit depth                                : 10 bits
Scan type                                : Progressive
Writing library                          : x264 core 129 r2230+696+35 805d074 tMod [10-bit@4:2:0 X86_64]
Encoding settings                        : cabac=1 / ref=16 / deblock=1:-1:-3 / analyse=0x3:0x133 / me=umh / subme=10 / psy=1 / fade_compensate=0.75 / psy_rd=1.00:0.25 / mixed_ref=1 / me_range=64 / chroma_me=1 / trellis=2 / 8x8dct=1 / cqm=0 / deadzone=6,6 / fast_pskip=0 / chroma_qp_offset=-4 / threads=18 / lookahead_threads=3 / sliced_threads=0 / nr=0 / decimate=0 / interlaced=0 / bluray_compat=0 / constrained_intra=0 / fgo=8 / bframes=8 / b_pyramid=2 / b_adapt=2 / b_bias=0 / direct=1 / weightb=1 / open_gop=0 / weightp=2 / keyint=250 / keyint_min=23 / scenecut=40 / intra_refresh=0 / rc_lookahead=100 / rc=crf / mbtree=1 / crf=18.0000 / qcomp=0.80 / qpmin=0 / qpmax=81 / qpstep=4 / ip_ratio=1.10 / aq=1:0.80
Language                                 : Japanese
Default                                  : Yes
Forced                                   : Yes
Color primaries                          : BT.709
Transfer characteristics                 : BT.709
Matrix coefficients                      : BT.709

Audio
ID                                       : 2
Format                                   : AAC
Format/Info                              : Advanced Audio Codec
Format profile                           : LC
Codec ID                                 : A_AAC
Duration                                 : 4mn 40s
Channel(s)                               : 2 channels
Channel positions                        : Front: L R
Sampling rate                            : 48.0 KHz
Compression mode                         : Lossy
Delay relative to video                  : 9ms
Language                                 : Japanese
Default                                  : Yes
Forced                                   : Yes

Text #1
ID                                       : 3
Format                                   : ASS
Codec ID                                 : S_TEXT/ASS
Codec ID/Info                            : Advanced Sub Station Alpha
Compression mode                         : Lossless
Title                                    : KFX
Language                                 : English
Default                                  : Yes
Forced                                   : Yes

Text #2
ID                                       : 4
Format                                   : ASS
Codec ID                                 : S_TEXT/ASS
Codec ID/Info                            : Advanced Sub Station Alpha
Compression mode                         : Lossless
Title                                    : no-KFX
Language                                 : English
Default                                  : No
Forced                                   : No



Unter Text findest du dann das verwendete Untertitelformat...


----------



## Burak_xD (30. Januar 2013)

Da steht Videostream: AVC

Audiostream: AAC
Textstream: ASS


----------



## soth (31. Januar 2013)

Da haben wir doch schon das Problem! Dein Fernseher kann keine .ASS Untertitel lesen...
Soll heißen, du musst die Untertitel in ein andere Textuntertitel umwandeln, beispielsweise .srt.

Lade dir mkvtoolnix und eine Extract GUI herunter. 
Die GUI kopierst du in den Ordner von Toolnix und extrahierst damit die Untertiteldatei.
Dannach lädst du sie in Subtitle-Workshop und speicherst sie im Subrip-Fornat (*.srt) ab.
Anschließend öffnest du die mkvmerge GUI (mmg.exe), ziehst sowohl deinen Ausgangsfilm, als auch deine *.srt Datei ins Fenster und muxxt die *,mkv neu.


----------



## Burak_xD (31. Januar 2013)

Danke für den Tipp, probier ich mal aus


----------



## Promo81 (4. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Ihr seit meine letzte Hoffnung, ich finde nirgends was mir helfen könnte habe einen ue46c6000  und möchte das die abgespielte mkv Datei die Untertitel auf deutsch anzeigt. Hier meine letzten Bemühungen die ich geleistet habe 

https://youtu.be/NM3qInBfFvo

https://youtu.be/f_SmAAdmo-g

und leider funzt es zum schluss nicht. Was mache ich falsch

Selbst mit anderen Programmen hatte ich kein Erfolg gehabt


----------



## Promo81 (5. Mai 2015)

soth schrieb:


> Da haben wir doch schon das Problem! Dein Fernseher kann keine .ASS Untertitel lesen...
> Soll heißen, du musst die Untertitel in ein andere Textuntertitel umwandeln, beispielsweise .srt.
> 
> Lade dir mkvtoolnix und eine Extract GUI herunter.
> ...




wenn ich sie im subtitle laden möchte kommt das dann


----------



## soth (5. Mai 2015)

Du öffnest die mkv die Untertitel im Vobsub (*.sub + *.idx)  und Presentation Graphics Stream (*.pgs) Format erhält, scannst die Vobsub und exportierst sie dann wieder als Vobsub ... wo liegt der Sinn?

Schau erst einmal ins Benutzerhandbuch welche Untertitelformate unterstützt werden. Anschließend exportierst du in dieses Format und legst die Untertitel in den Ordner ab. Falls der Fernseher sie nicht aus dem Ordner heraus liest muxxt du sie in die Datei hinein.


----------



## JimSim3 (5. Mai 2015)

Jetzt mal ehrlich, hier gibt's kein Support für das umwandeln von illegalen Kopien. Geb dir beim nächsten mal wenigstens die Mühe die Datei vorher umzubenennen, damit man nicht sofort sieht das du nen BluRay Rip vom Hobbit 3 umwandeln willst...


----------



## Promo81 (5. Mai 2015)

mach dir mal in die hose,als wäre das heute was ungewöhnliches.und ausserdem bleibt das mir überlassen was ich mache.eine moralpredigt brauch ich nicht


----------



## Promo81 (5. Mai 2015)

aber wie ich sehe brauch man hier nicht um hilfe fragen,man wird ja nur dumm angemacht.werdet doch glücklich miteinander.tolle wurst hier


----------



## Promo81 (5. Mai 2015)

JimSim3 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich, hier gibt's kein Support für das umwandeln von illegalen Kopien. Geb dir beim nächsten mal wenigstens die Mühe die Datei vorher umzubenennen, damit man nicht sofort sieht das du nen BluRay Rip vom Hobbit 3 umwandeln willst...



und wenn du mal nen bischen schlauer wärst,dann wüsstet du das der film schön längst zu kaufen ist.also hier in deutschland,weiss ja nicht woher du kontakt aufnimmst


----------

